# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zoubin (Ruinen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zoubin

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Ruinen, Ruinen

Adres: Groene Weg 4, Ruinen

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkruinen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zoubin*

----------

